# overseeding orchard grass into alfalfa



## raysd (Mar 26, 2014)

New to posting on the forum but I have read it for a little while. Here is my situation. I have about a 5 acre alfalfa field at my house that is will be on its 5th summer and is starting to get a little thin and weedy in spots. The horse folks really like a mix so I was thinking of overseeding in some orchard grass. My thought would be to spray the patch with buctril or raptor this spring and then overseed later. When would be the best time to drill in the orchard grass?

Any advice you guys could give would be great.

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

raysd said:


> New to posting on the forum but I have read it for a little while. Here is my situation. I have about a 5 acre alfalfa field at my house that is will be on its 5th summer and is starting to get a little thin and weedy in spots. The horse folks really like a mix so I was thinking of overseeding in some orchard grass. My thought would be to spray the patch with buctril or raptor this spring and then overseed later. When would be the best time to drill in the orchard grass?
> 
> Any advice you guys could give would be great.
> 
> ...


Many miles away in Central Pennsylvania the best time would be late summer just 6 weeks prior to the first killing frost about mid August or so


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome to Haytalk Ray.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

endrow said:


> Many miles away in Central Pennsylvania the best time would be late summer just 6 weeks prior to the first killing frost about mid August or so


I agree. I usually plan on planting Aug. 16th - Sept 1st because my first freeze date is Oct 23rd. Gives me a 6-8 week window. Anything more than that is a bonus.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

raysd said:


> New to posting on the forum but I have read it for a little while. Here is my situation. I have about a 5 acre alfalfa field at my house that is will be on its 5th summer and is starting to get a little thin and weedy in spots. The horse folks really like a mix so I was thinking of overseeding in some orchard grass. My thought would be to spray the patch with buctril or raptor this spring and then overseed later. When would be the best time to drill in the orchard grass?
> 
> Any advice you guys could give would be great.
> 
> ...


I'd do it this spring as soon as possible.Skip the expence of the herbicide.

I usually have gone with 5# orchard and 5# of annual ryegrass.The AR will fill in faster and give you more tonnage this yr,but it maybe a little coarse for the horsey folk.

We seeded a lot of this mix last spring into frost damaged alfalfa.

http://www.producerschoiceseed.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/RevivePastureMixProdSheet.pdf


----------



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

With thinning stands we mix it with fertilizer and broadcast it after first cutting and you will start seeing it the next spring and it gets thicker each year as they aflalfa thins.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

covenanthay said:


> With thinning stands we mix it with fertilizer and broadcast it after first cutting and you will start seeing it the next spring and it gets thicker each year as they aflalfa thins.


How much do you broadcast?


----------



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

8-10 pounds


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I did a bag over 20 at w/ fert cart last year. Maybe I will double this year. Not a thin stand yet but too much clover not enough grass.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

covenanthay said:


> 8-10 pounds


You must get more rain, more frequently after first cutting than we do-can't imagine trying to plant og in mid to late may here which is when we get first cutting of dry hay.


----------



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

June is actually our wettest month "on average"


----------

